# Patiently Waiting Soil test results



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey Guys. Ok, received my "complete" soul test but it doesn't seem too complete to me. Lots of dashes and zeros with no explanation. Can you make sense of this?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeah, you're right. It looks rather disappointing. Where'd you get it?

B


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

If I read this correctly, U have met / exceeded the amount of recommended organic matter, and P. U need to apply 60 lbs of N, 25 Lbs of K. Your PH is high. Your CEC is 0.

Doesn't seem right.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I think they just didn't do a cation exchange capacity test so everything is zero by default. It recommends 120 lb/k of nitrogen and 50 lb/k of potassium PER ACRE. Divide by 43,56 to get the rate per 1000 square ft. How much you should apply depends on the size of the yard. I have no idea where troksd is getting his numbers. Various fertilizers have varying amounts of nutrients. You now know you don't need phosphorus. If you can find a fertilizer with little or no phosphorus and a ratio of roughly 2-1 nitrogen to potassium, that would satisfy your needs. You should avoid lime.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've seen this lab results before. I don't recall who is doing it. If I recall correctly it is a Haney test, so all the standard range values don't apply since it uses a very weak extraction.

In your first image, on the left side it should have more info.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

The company is called AgSource which is one of the recommended companies that do soil testing. I took 5 separate samples through my front yard, took out the debris, mixed it well and then put 2 cups in a bag they sent. Filled out the forms for a "complete" test including micronutrients...etc. They will be getting a call from me tomorrow as they did not send a bill yet. I'm a little disappointed but at least I have the basics. I will be adding my amendments to lower the alkalinity in the soul, add nitrogen and Potassium using the Safer Brand Fertilizer. When i do get another test done, what "type" of test do you recommend? G-Man, you mentioned the Haney Test. Is there a different one that is more precise or accurate that I should be looking for? Thanks for feedback everyone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

When you call them, ask them what test method they used. There are multiple test methods and the ranges depend on the method. Some labs are capable of doing multiple methods upon request. Check the thread in my signature for a few labs that some of us use and their prices for next year.


----------

